# PSA Rules Crosspost from Facebook



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

*Protection Sports Association
*

*Without further delay: the new 2012-2013 PSA Rulebook and 2012-2013 PSA Level 1 Surprise Scenarios are ready for you (changes are highlighted in GRAY). All changes are effective IMMEDIATELY!

2012-2013 Rulebook: http://bit.ly/VEPfSC

2012-2013 Level 1 Surprise Scenarios: http://bit.ly/Xt8HCb

You can also find these links by going to http://www.psak9.org/, and clicking on Become a Member, then scroll down to find the links.
*


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

Looks like the PSA1 surprise scenario's got harder. I wonder if the rear transport is mandatory instead of a side transport. I don't like the 25 dog limit per trial day. What if more people show up to trial? I guess it might get more folks to pre register.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

kerry engels said:


> Looks like the PSA1 surprise scenario's got harder. I wonder if the rear transport is mandatory instead of a side transport. I don't like the 25 dog limit per trial day. What if more people show up to trial? I guess it might get more folks to pre register.


I never did like the attack on motorist out of the car.. They look a little different, but as long as you train a good down stay, both of the new ones seem doable without too much extra training. This is from a guy who hasn't done a one yet, though.


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

Dave Colborn said:


> I never did like the attack on motorist out of the car.. They look a little different, but as long as you train a good down stay, both of the new ones seem doable without too much extra training. This is from a guy who hasn't done a one yet, though.


 

I always liked the attack on motorist out of car. :grin: I thought it was a practical exercise. I agree with you on the down stay. The handler being out of sight will make it tougher for some, this is not necessarily a bad thing. Don't get me wrong, the only possible "complaint" I have on the rule changes is the max 25 dog per day trial. And this would rare to come into play. I just wonder why they thought it was necessary.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

kerry engels said:


> I always liked the attack on motorist out of car. :grin: I thought it was a practical exercise. I agree with you on the down stay. The handler being out of sight will make it tougher for some, this is not necessarily a bad thing. Don't get me wrong, the only possible "complaint" I have on the rule changes is the max 25 dog per day trial. And this would rare to come into play. I just wonder why they thought it was necessary.


I would bet your idea that it helps with preregistration is part of it. that is still fifty dogs in a weekend. That is a load of dogs.


----------



## Ariel Peldunas (Oct 18, 2008)

kerry engels said:


> Looks like the PSA1 surprise scenario's got harder. I wonder if the rear transport is mandatory instead of a side transport. I don't like the 25 dog limit per trial day. What if more people show up to trial? I guess it might get more folks to pre register.


I agree ...the two new scenarios resemble level 2 scenarios ...more decoy distraction and directed sends. The rear transport is easier in PSA than the side transport in my opinion. If your dog will heel around a decoy, as long as the dog can maintain a heel while walking behind a decoy, the team should be okay.


----------

